# The Sometimes FORGOTTEN Prepps



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

*The Sometimes FORGOTTEN Prepps*

matches (used to be everywhere when more people smoked)
candles
thread and needles
lantern wicks
lantern mantels
sharpening stone
hammer and nails
fishing pole, line and hooks (even if you're a hunter)
Everclear 190 proof grain alcohol (a little goes a long way)
pipe (pvc/copper and associated tools to include glue, solder and torch)
hand tools
how-to library
toilet paper (could be the new coin of the realm)
water buckets (to get the water to where it needs to be)
prescription meds
over the counter meds
soap/detergent
chlorine bleach (to add to water supplies)
hand air pump

*Add more and keep the list growing.*


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

woman's stockings


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> woman's stockings


Hershey bars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Women's stockings filled with Hershey bars?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I predict cigarettes will be like currency


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> *The Sometimes FORGOTTEN Prepps*
> 
> matches (used to be everywhere when more people smoked)
> candles
> ...


Seriously folks, Fishing (Fishing Equipment as a prep) may be one of the best ways to get protein if you have access to lakes or other fish filled bodies of water. I went many a year and saw more deer dead on the side of the road than in my hunting lease.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Coffee and perculator. Caffiene will be right up there with cigarettes for bartering.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Better a net for fish intended for food than pole and line, though I'll admit that I am a big fan of casting line... A few crab or in smaller versions, crayfish traps would be good also. They can be made from chicken wire -- a simple cone into a basket works.

Also hand tools for gardening like a broad fork, scythe, a couple of shovels, a rake or two, weeding forks, etc.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

solar garden/landscaping lights are good for inside lights too.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Condoms. Can also be used for water storage and transport. You have to think outside the BOX!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

yeast.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Percolator for coffee, how many people have them? Mantels for lanterns in short supply? I have 6 boxes of mantels, we were in 2 hurricanes back to back a month a part needed them after the first one. 


MOLON LABE


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Small portable solar battery charger (a good one) and rechargeable batteries. No moving parts and it keeps such things as flashlights and other battery powered items viable for sometime, and they can also be a handy item to take camping, should the S never HTF.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Condoms. Can also be used for water storage and transport. You have to think outside the BOX!


That's right because condoms do not work very well if you leave them in the box!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dry dog food for some of our best friends.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I was overlooking the importance of: soap, detergent, disinfectant, trash bags. I had _some_ in the pantry, but _some_ is not enough.

If you have never read *One Year In Hell* click below. This was originally a Q. and A. conversation but it has now been nicely compiled and printed in many places around the internet. (Just ignore the adds to buy silver.)

One Year In Hell?Surviving a Full SHTF Collapse in Bosnia | SilverDoctors.com


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A water filter of some kind, I like the Berkey, and the life straw style filters. On the other hand if I were going to get serious about boiling water I'd get a big pot to do it in. I'd rather boil my water needs once a day than several times a day. That takes a big pot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bible, notepad, superglue, bleach,


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Common sense...

Seems to be in really short supply today...

Stock up now!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Those how to books better be in print and not on your kindle or iPad


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

pastornator said:


> Better a *car battery* for fish intended for food than pole and line, though I'll admit that I am a big fan of casting line... A few crab or in smaller versions, crayfish traps would be good also. They can be made from chicken wire -- a simple cone into a basket works.
> 
> Also hand tools for gardening like a broad fork, scythe, a couple of shovels, a rake or two, weeding forks, etc.


I'd say better to use dynamite - but if you are fishing to feed yourself there are probably better uses for the dynamite ::rambo::


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> Dry dog food for some of our best friends.


How long does it take to fully dry a liberal?

I keed I keed!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Casie said:


> I was overlooking the importance of: soap, detergent, disinfectant, trash bags. I had _some_ in the pantry, but _some_ is not enough.
> 
> If you have never read *One Year In Hell* click below. This was originally a Q. and A. conversation but it has now been nicely compiled and printed in many places around the internet. (Just ignore the adds to buy silver.)
> 
> One Year In Hell?Surviving a Full SHTF Collapse in Bosnia | SilverDoctors.com


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/6432-year-hell.html

there is a copy in here, very good read but remember its a civil war event, that happened when he was unprepared and the lessons learnt in his situation, ours will be different


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> How long does it take to fully dry a liberal?
> 
> I keed I keed!


About three weeks if you filet them. But boy do they stink in the meantime...


----------

